# How is the season going so far?



## ShowOffYourTrophy (Nov 8, 2006)

How's the season going so far? I want to hear you brag!!!


----------



## ShowOffYourTrophy (Nov 8, 2006)

I dropped my arrows while I was on my stand, leaving me with one arrow. A doe came by, took a shot and missed. About 10min later, 8 pointer walks right under my stand. No arrows!!! I almost cried.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You may want to think about removing your web site from your posts. I don't believe that will be looked at in a kind manner. I could be wrong though.


----------

